# Raid



## gubsi (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab gehört das man die größe eines RAID5 Arrays mittels einer Formel ausrechnen kann! kann mir von euch da jemand weiterhelfen?  

lg gubsi


----------



## tuxracer (23. Oktober 2003)

Hy gubsi


Die " Formel" für RAID 5 ist sehr einfach.


Stell Dir das mal so vor.


Bei RAID muss, damit aller Platz verwendet werden kann, jede Platte gleich gross sein.

das heisst z.B Du hast 7 Platten, und jede davon hat 30 GB


bei RAID 5 wird immer, egal wie viele Platten Du hast, genau eine für die Sicherheitsinformationen(auch Paritätsinfos genannt) benötigt.

Diese informationen werden Streifenweise über alle Platten verteilt.


um nun Die Kapazität zu erhalten musst Du

folgendes rechnen 

N= Anzahl Platten
G= Grösse der Platten

(N-1)*G

(7-1)*30GB=180 GB


----------

